# LDe 616 Ferrovie di Sardegna (from Italy narrow gauge railway)



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

Hello everyone,
I built a narrow gauge diesel locomotive in
the project is done with autocad and then laser cutting of plexiglass
model painted with acrylics and airbrush
details and additional etched brass and resin two-component
if you have questions you ask, answer every day
thanks for your hospitality


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

very impressive work. Congratulations.


----------



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

thank you Jhon


----------



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

work is completed, the locomotive received the finishing touches and now can take service


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Another great job, Jerry! That is quite an accomplishment and it is a unique locomotive.

Keith


----------



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

thank's Keith  
possible other like this


----------



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

last update, today I built battery boxes and electrical couplers tires ...
http://gicomodel.jimdo.com/


----------

